# freebsd 8 apache 22 not starting



## vgumus (May 7, 2010)

Hi,

Apache not starting error page /var/log/http-error.log
/boot/loader.conf

```
accf_http_load="YES"
```



```
[Fri May 07 19:12:14 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Fri May 07 19:12:15 2010] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Fri May 07 19:12:15 2010] [crit] (2)No such file or directory: Digest: error generating secret: No such file or directory
Configuration Failed
```

Tankyou


----------



## Grumph (May 7, 2010)

I had the same problem today.

To resolved it, I disabled the Digest module from httpd.conf :

```
#LoadModule auth_digest_module libexec/apache22/mod_auth_digest.so
```


I just hope I'm not using it ^^


----------



## sigi (May 8, 2010)

*Same on 7.3-STABLE*

I assume this thread will be found more during next days.

Disabling 


```
#LoadModule auth_digest_module libexec/apache22/mod_auth_digest.so
```

Is the workaround for now...


```
[Sat May 08 10:06:40 2010] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Sat May 08 10:06:40 2010] [crit] (2)No such file or directory: Digest: error generating secret: No such file or directory
Configuration Failed
```

It is one of the seldom cases that a port update breaks a running service under FreeBSD.
apache22 2.2.14 to 2.2.15


----------



## ohauer (May 8, 2010)

I guess it is something other, I even have all those modules enabled and see no problems


```
# grep mod_auth_digest httpd.conf
LoadModule auth_digest_module libexec/apache22/mod_auth_digest.so
```


```
# httpd -V
Server version: Apache/2.2.15 (FreeBSD)
Server built:   May  8 2010 11:39:11
Server's Module Magic Number: 20051115:24
Server loaded:  APR 1.4.2, APR-Util 1.3.9
Compiled using: APR 1.4.2, APR-Util 1.3.9
Architecture:   32-bit
Server MPM:     Prefork
  threaded:     no
    forked:     yes (variable process count)
Server compiled with....
 -D APACHE_MPM_DIR="server/mpm/prefork"
 -D APR_HAS_SENDFILE
 -D APR_HAS_MMAP
 -D APR_USE_FLOCK_SERIALIZE
 -D APR_USE_PTHREAD_SERIALIZE
 -D SINGLE_LISTEN_UNSERIALIZED_ACCEPT
 -D APR_HAS_OTHER_CHILD
 -D AP_HAVE_RELIABLE_PIPED_LOGS
 -D DYNAMIC_MODULE_LIMIT=128
 -D HTTPD_ROOT="/usr/local"
 -D SUEXEC_BIN="/usr/local/bin/suexec"
 -D DEFAULT_PIDLOG="/var/run/httpd.pid"
 -D DEFAULT_SCOREBOARD="/var/run/apache_runtime_status"
 -D DEFAULT_LOCKFILE="/var/run/accept.lock"
 -D DEFAULT_ERRORLOG="/var/log/httpd-error.log"
 -D AP_TYPES_CONFIG_FILE="etc/apache22/mime.types"
 -D SERVER_CONFIG_FILE="etc/apache22/httpd.conf"
```


----------



## epoxy (May 10, 2010)

Grumph said:
			
		

> I had the same problem today.
> 
> To resolved it, I disabled the Digest module from httpd.conf :
> 
> ...



weak. I just had to do this on a handful of my servers (everyone that got upgraded to Apache 2.2.15).

Thanks for the quick workaround... atleast buying me some time to get it under control


----------

